# What to use for a leave-in tail conditioner?



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Apart from stating the obvious - that you can only really improve your horse's mane and tail by feeding it correctly - find that all of the oils you mention are too 'heavy' to use as leave in conditioners and will absorb dust and general 'debris' 
Baby Oil is probably lighter then those,
The Eqyss Marigold range are really good and don't contain silicone, I use regularly as an anti static
The best product I've used is probably Kalaya Emu Oil - sold as a spray for all pets
As with any new product always do a patch test first if you intend using it on the rest of the body or even on the dock, what won't affect one horse might affect another, they're no different to humans where allergies are concerned


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

My favorite thing is called BB SuperGro....it is in the African hair are section at the grocery store or dollar store. It is not too difficult to warm up in the winter. I massage it into the base of the hair, and on the ends.


----------



## Whinnie (Aug 9, 2015)

Another thread in this forum awhile back suggested any human hair conditioner was OK to use and leave in. I used Fructis leave in hair conditioner (because I had some I was not using anymore) with great success. My mare's tail is very thick, heavy, ropey and coarse. The leave in conditioner worked wonders.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

i find that leaving conditioner in leave the hair oddly rubbery feeling and hard to brush when dry. i use coconut oil. it may attract dirt but horses out there get daily housing in the summer so dirt sticking is not too bad of an issue. love coconut oil as leave in. i curently have a crapton in my hair as it was starting to look sad (most conditioners dry my hair out and make it brittle).


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

KatieExum said:


> My horse's tail is so brittle and dry. I have been researching a lot about different ingredients to add to a DYI conditioner I will be using on him. So far I have found raw honey, extra virgin olive oil and raw apple cider vinegar to be among some of the best ingredients. I love coconut oil, but for winter I will be using olive oil instead. Any suggestions on what ratios to use? Or other ingredients to add/replace mine with? Thanks!


Just keep using coconut oil. It works great all year. Even olive oil will congeal when it gets cold enough and it's not as good for the hair as coconut oil. It's the only other than water that ever touches my horse's hair.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

I found this last year:
horse grooming, horse grooming supplies, horse polish

And I LOVE it! It's concentrated, so when you mix it up, you mix 1 part conditioner with 8 parts water. So those bottles actually last a long time. 

It is nice and light and doesn't leave the horses sticky. And instantly makes the hair shiny. I spray it all over their body, and mane and tail. Takes away all static too!

Of course, always remember that the BEST thing you can do for a healthy mane and tail is to have your horse on a *good nutrition program*. Makes the hair healthy from the inside-out.

And remember that you actually want to brush the mane and tail as little as possible. And be very careful when you do. The more you brush it, the more the hairs can break off.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

i cant use coconut oil as conditioner all the time though. my hair gets greasy as it is and i look like i have not washed my hair for weeks if a use a small amount before i leave the house lol! and cant brush my hair with nothing in it. so a very hard balancing act.


----------



## KatieExum (Feb 10, 2016)

Thanks everyone! Very helpful! I will definitely take all of this into consideration when using a conditioner!


----------

